# Dogs to Italy



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Edited due to brain flatulence!


Hello everyone - 
Just wondering if anyone has experience touring Italy with Fido. I'll be on my own with a small cairn x who could be popped into a dog backpack if necessary. Wondering how dog-friendly (restaurants, shops etc).
I know about the muzzling on public transport etc.
Cheers again!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dunno in fact, but, maybe,

I'd consider the welcome you would get over here if you bimbled into the Museum or Church with a pooch person attached ......


actually, having said that there would be jobsworth who'd have a fit, but the general principle still applies.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't know for a fact about dogs but I would say it would be a massive no-no in churches in Italy. I'm quite a modest dresser and I was asked to cover up in the Vatican because I was showing my collarbone. Just can't see them taking kindly to pooch coming in to their holy places. Museums might be a different subject though.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

I know, I know - sounds like a stupid question, but in France for example, it's often no problem at all. We're talkin discreet closed dog bag here.
Just trying to feel out general dog-friendliness in Italy.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

A lot more dog friendly than the UK.

Oscar used to go in shops, some cafes, some restaurants and so on. Welcome on public transport too at the time - but check that. The boats on Lake Garda allowed dogs, but muzzled.

As for churches, I have no idea, but my GUESS would be yes. This is a GUESS only and not based on experience.

Russell


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Dogs*

Thanks Russell - 
That's kinda what I thought. Same as France really, but with the occasional muzzle. 
Cheers!



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> A lot more dog friendly than the UK.
> 
> ...


----------

